# Just Intro



## CU'sRango (Jan 4, 2012)

Well it said introduce myself so here I go.

I'm a University student at Cedarville in Ohio and when it comes to snowboarding experience, I don't have that much mountain wise. Before college I'd gone snowboarding twice with varying results of success. But then after I went to school, my family moved from Virginia to Southwest Colorado. Comin back from break I've gone boarding 4 times and I got a lesson first time to teach me the basic, and I've taken it like a fish to water. I love just the feel of being on the mountain, even with the occasional tumble. Bummer is, there's no place to do this round the Dayton area of ohio. Oh well.

Ride free guys


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CU'sRango said:


> Well it said introduce myself so here I go.
> 
> I'm a University student at Cedarville in Ohio and when it comes to snowboarding experience, I don't have that much mountain wise. Before college I'd gone snowboarding twice with varying results of success. But then after I went to school, my family moved from Virginia to Southwest Colorado. Comin back from break I've gone boarding 4 times and I got a lesson first time to teach me the basic, and I've taken it like a fish to water. I love just the feel of being on the mountain, even with the occasional tumble. Bummer is, there's no place to do this round the Dayton area of ohio. Oh well.
> 
> Ride free guys


Welcome! You could always do what I did and move 3500 km to where the mountains are!


----------



## CU'sRango (Jan 4, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Welcome! You could always do what I did and move 3500 km to where the mountains are!


Funny thing is I live right next to Wolf Creek in Colorado! Well when I'm home


----------

